# Need help with tip jar placement



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I drive a 2009 Honda Civic, I wanted to place a tip jar in the center console (between the seats upfront. I'm not sure how to fasten it to the console.

Same question for the Uber tip box I see on Etsy, how do you keep you fastened to the center console? Thanks


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Best solution is to not use an adhesive, because you shouldn't have a tacky tip jar to begin with. Then again rates aren't too hot in Jersey..


----------



## satxsatx (Feb 10, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive a 2009 Honda Civic, I wanted to place a tip jar in the center console (between the seats upfront. I'm not sure how to fasten it to the console.
> 
> Same question for the Uber tip box I see on Etsy, how do you keep you fastened to the center console? Thanks


I use a polyethylene jar that came with Costco olives. I put two slots at the very bottom, opposite each other and ran wide velcro through the bottom of the jat and around the console arm, cinched it tightly. I cut slot in the plastic lid. Easy to remove, no marks.

Adhesives fail in a closed up car in TX heat.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

satxsatx said:


> I use a polyethylene jar that came with Costco olives. I put two slots at the very bottom, opposite each other and ran wide velcro through the bottom of the jat and around the console arm, cinched it tightly. I cut slot in the plastic lid. Easy to remove, no marks.
> 
> Adhesives fail in a closed up car in TX heat.
> 
> View attachment 43072


 Looks tacky and amateur to me, has it even increased your tip percentage? Ratings stayed normal? I'd tip regardless b/c I always tip my TNC drivers it just looks really tacky IMO. Your business though.

Nothing like the subtle combo of olives and Texas heat


----------



## satxsatx (Feb 10, 2016)

On good tip days, which are the majority, 8 hours Uber driving delivers in tips the equivalent of 2 more hours of driving. 

Drive 8 hours, get paid for 10. I love tackiness.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

satxsatx said:


> On good tip days, which are the majority, 8 hours Uber driving delivers in tips the equivalent of 2 more hours of driving.
> 
> Drive 8 hours, get paid for 10. I love tackiness.


Enjoy your 10 extra bucks I'd rather not grovel with a plastic barrel attached to my car lel


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

I like the concept - but maybe find a colorful, free graphic with the multi-lingual thank you's in various colors and fonts (I think I saw a thank you card like this somewhere), and cover a slightly smaller container with it?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

satxsatx said:


> I use a polyethylene jar that came with Costco olives. I put two slots at the very bottom, opposite each other and ran wide velcro through the bottom of the jat and around the console arm, cinched it tightly. I cut slot in the plastic lid. Easy to remove, no marks.
> 
> Adhesives fail in a closed up car in TX heat.
> 
> View attachment 43072


Coming from a Spanish speaker/teacher, it's "muchas gracias" NOT "muchas gratias".


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

maybe the pax will feel sorry for him and giving him tips so he can go back to school.


----------



## satxsatx (Feb 10, 2016)

Uber in San Antonio, pays $0.90/mile (for now), pays nothing for no shows, pays nothing for cancellations when you arrive.

Grovel? LOL I love the $20 bills left in my grovel bucket. G F Y

The most reliable tippers are tippees like food service, bar tenders, sex workers.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Put a sign up hanging from the headrests. Has worked great for me. I can hear then pulling money out every time they read the sign. heh


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm hoping to find a replacement arm rest in a junk yard, so I don't feel bad screwing a cup to it. Nice to know I can return the vehicle to factory new after I make my Uber million


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

I have my jar placed exactly the same way. Works very well.

Groveling? Ok, whatever.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I might try some groveling. It's not like the passengers are quality people whose respect I would miss. Largely in my market (lots of tech weenies), they are entitled borderline autistics with personality deficit disorder. And that's before they start drinking.


----------

